# Almost ready to shred some gnar



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Well did some work to my Ibis this month. 
-Standard welded on a disc tab and frame reinforcement for me...
-Hope Enduro4 piston brakes. 8" front, 7" rear
-Marzocchi DJ fork
-Thomson captain seatpost, either a thudbuster or another Thomson for the rear is coming soon.
-DMR wingbars. double butted steel.
-XT shadow rear derailleur

Now it just needs a new cassette and she's ready to go!


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

I love the paint on the ibis. Was it designed around a suspended fork length or not? If not, how does it handle with it?

I'm about halfway as far as you are with my GT Quatrefoil, have the rear disc conversion done, but I'm still on a rigid fork. 650b wheels complicate it a little, but I think most DJ suspension forks will fit them...

Plum


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Any reason for not syncing the cranks?

Bike looks good though.

PK


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Plum: Paint was custom, and is original from Ibis. Frame was designed around a non suspension corrected fork, but oh well, its about 1 billion percent better to ride. Oh yeah, and just by looking at my 650b 2.35 nevegal, it doesnt look like it would fit in my 2005 dirt jumper fork. I think the tire would hit the low part of the "M". Maybe a 2.1 quasi though?

PMK: Cranks are not synced so when going over a log, or any other obstacle, I can start pedaling without worrying about the stokers cranks smashing into the obstacle.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Mr.SBC said:


> PMK: Cranks are not synced so when going over a log, or any other obstacle, I can start pedaling without worrying about the stokers cranks smashing into the obstacle.


Interesting about the crank positions. Thing is though, when descending, I assume you ride flat, doesn't this make it tough on the stoker?

I ask based on the down pointed stuff we've ridden. Plus based on our road tandem which is out of phase with the captains cranks two teeth forward, just standing for a butt break puts odd loads into each others legs. I can't imagine a long downhill run like that. Then again having never tried it I'm not saying it's bad.

PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Nice Corvair. Never seen one with a roof rack before.
Very cool Ibis. On my short list of collectible mtb tandems.


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Im sure a long downhill would be uncomfortable, but I live in Iowa, and there are not too many of those. My stoker has gotten her fit ripped off the pedals more times (when running into logs, roots, rocks etc. and the cranks were synced) then complained about her feet being un-level, so I guess its working so far. Its an easy switch to get them back in sync too.
TandemNut: My Corvair has been fun. The roof-rack makes it very versatile! Before and after pictures of when I bought it, and when I welded in all new sheet metal and did the body work.
Before:








After:


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

Mr.SBC said:


> Plum: Paint was custom, and is original from Ibis. Frame was designed around a non suspension corrected fork, but oh well, its about 1 billion percent better to ride. Oh yeah, and just by looking at my 650b 2.35 nevegal, it doesnt look like it would fit in my 2005 dirt jumper fork. I think the tire would hit the low part of the "M". Maybe a 2.1 quasi though?


Good to know, I'll keep an eye out for a DJ fork that'll fit a 'b. A 2.1 Moto or Quasi is probably a better overall choice, although a 2.35 Neo fits both front and rear, but that's on the original, narrow 700d rim, so anything more modern probably means less rubber fits.

I actually thought about doing paint similar to yours, but I was afraid that my bargin powder job wasn't going to be up to snuff.. High gloss white for me..

Plum


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

I really want to re-powder mine, but I got a quote for $500 to do mine in the matching colors. 5 different colors, plus masking everything off sure brings a pretty penny. Ill either powder it a solid color, or paint it with a base/clear some day.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

Mr.SBC said:


> I really want to re-powder mine, but I got a quote for $500 to do mine in the matching colors. 5 different colors, plus masking everything off sure brings a pretty penny. Ill either powder it a solid color, or paint it with a base/clear some day.


Solid color for frame and fork (including stripping off the old paint) was $150. Pretty good job, not spectrum quality, but pretty good. All threads were clean, coverage was good..

I'd really be tempted to stick with the multicolor scheme though, one of the best tandem paint jobs ever IMO.

JP


----------

